

Yii2 is AWESOME and here is why - andreas-sotnik
https://medium.com/@zenturio/yii2-is-awesome-9f446d52e0a5

======
eligundry
Disclaimer: I haven't used Yii2, but did work a few years ago with Yii1. All I
remember about it was the lack of decent documentation and libraries,
grammatical errors on the home page, and frustrating config setups.

It seems that they fixed most of these problems. But Symfony/Zend/Laravel have
had these problems fixed for longer and have better communities. If you're
gonna use a PHP framework, you're better off with a more mature one.

------
darkstar999
I enjoyed Yii 1.1.x when I was using it. It definitely gives PHP hope for the
future. The biggest drawback was the small community and low quality
extensions.

The core team is fantastic. I thought it was cool how the ten of them are
distributed globally: USA, Russia, Croatia, Germany, Kazakhstan, Ukraine,
Spain, Australia, Argentina. Only two share the same country (US).

